# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  русские грамматические термины

## Pravit

Друзья, моей новой привычкой является то, что я пишу в записной книжке мои хужие ошибки. Меня раздражает писать фраз по-русски и потом объяснение по-англйиски. Я бы хотел писать объяснение по-русски, только я не знаю все русские грамматические термины. Я даже не знаю, если пишу правильно. Вот, например, отрывок из этой книжки: 
"глагол + инфинитив" - это почти всегда требует инфинитива в совершенном виду. 
Кроме того, это дает мне возможность писать русским почерком - я это редко делаю, и поэтому, получается очень ужасно. Но ведь у меня английский почерк тоже некрасивый...вы можете самы это увидеть внизу<-----глагол + совершенный инфинитив!!!  ::   
Возможно ли читать мой почерк?

----------


## Zeus

Читать вполне можно. Похоже на почерк второклассника  ::  
Поехали. Без всякого порядка (мне лень пользоваться тегами, потому я просто буду выделять заглавными буквами): 
1. ...в совершенном видЕ. Но в случае грамматических терминов правильнее сказать ...глагол совершенного вида. Формально оба корректны, но используется последнее. 
2. хуДШие (the worst) 
3. ...писать фразЫ по-русски... 
4. ...не знаю всеХ русских грамматических терминов (винительный падеж; это только у одушевленных (animate) слов форма не меняется) 
5. сочетание "очень ужасно" - избыточно; лучше либо просто "ужасно", либо "очень плохо". 
6. ...можете самИ... 
В остальном все правильно, и даже стилистически совершенно по-русски.  ::   
Теперь термины. Замечу, что нас в школе не учили слову "инфинитив" вообще. Говорили только "неопределённая форма глагола". Но, думаю, филологи "инфинитив" используют, все-таки это короче. 
Эти термины, думаю, тебе известны: существительное (полностью: "имя существительное"), глагол, [имя] прилагательное, предлог, союз, местоимение, частица, наречие, причастие, деепричастие. Все вместе они называются "части речи". Наука, их изучающая - морфология (morphology). Числительное (numeral) стоит несколько особняком, но  его обычно тоже туда включают. 
Упомянутая частица - это такие слова, как "не", "же", "ведь", "ли" и т.п. 
Есть еще междометья (ах!, эх! и т.п.) и модальные слова (кстати, следовательно и т.д.) Они не считаются частями речи, поскольку не влияют на грамматическую структуру предложения. 
Тепрь _члены предложения_. Основные: подлежащее (subject), сказуемое (predicate). Второстепенные: определение, дополнение, обстоятельство. Их изучает синтаксис (syntax). Разные части речи могут играть роль различных членов предложения, но, как правило, в роли подлежащего выступает существительное или местоимение; в роли сказуемого - глагол; в роли определения - прилагательное или причастие, в роли дополнения - существительное или местоимение, в роли обстоятельства - наречие или деепричастие. (Надеюсь, что ошибся не сильно, все-таки учил лет 10 назад  ::  ) 
По грамматике. Характеристики. У существительных: 
1. склонение (понятно  ::  )
2. число (единственное/множественное)
3. одушевленность/неодушевленность
4. род (мужской, женский, средний) 
У прилагательных: 
1. опять склонение, число, род (только в единственном числе)
2. разряд (качественное, относительное, притяжательное). 
У местоимений: 
1. склонение, число, род (в третьем лице единственного числа)
2. лицо (1, 2, 3)
3. разряд (личное, притяжательное, определительное) 
У глаголов: 
1. спряжение, число, род (в 3-м лице ед.ч)
2. вид (совершенный/несовершенный)
3. наклонение (изъявительное, повелительное, условное (оно же сослагательное)). 
Хватит пока. Вопросы?

----------


## JJ

> Возможно ли читать мой почерк?

 Почерк очень даже неплохой, я так писал в 6-7 классе.  ::

----------


## MasterAdmin

Читабельный такой почерк. Так что всё окей.

----------


## Pravit

Греческий Бог Зевс меня благословил с его помощью. Спасибо большое! Что касается моего почерка, я буду просто больше писать. В конце концов он будет лучше, догадываюсь.

----------


## JJ

> Что касается моего почерка, я буду просто больше писать. В конце концов он будет лучше, догадываюсь.

 А вот фигушки! Я испортил почерк в 8 классе, когда стали очень много писать,  я, бывало, сам не мог прочесть что я написал...

----------


## Propp

А у меня почерк улучшился как раз после 8 класса, когда учительница истории заставляла писать нас длинные конспекты всякой ерунды (тогда СССР ещё не развалился). Там нужно было всё раскладывать по полочкам и подчёркивать названия глав и абзацев. 
Потом мой почерк становился всё более похожим на раздельные печатные буквы. В университете я любил писать чернильными ручками и выводить буквы как в древних рукописях. 
С переходом на компьютер я разучился писать от руки вообще. Теперь я с трудом могу накарябать несколько цифр телефона на листочке. 
Кстати, о грамматических терминах.
Забыли про морфологию (части слова). Главная часть слова называется "корень" (-прыг- в слове "подпрыгивал"). Перед корнем бывает приставка (под-), после корня бывает суффикс (-ива-). На конце слова бывает окончание (-л).

----------


## Pravit

Я не очень хорошо понял, что такие определение, дополнение и обстоятельство. Вы можете их больше объяснить? Если объсните, я буду сто лет вам благодарным   ::

----------


## bad manners

> Я не очень хорошо понял, что такие определение, дополнение и обстоятельство.

 Определение добавляет свойства (или аттрибуты) имени существительному. Например, "красное яблоко". "Красное" -- определение, при этом оно само является именем прилагательным. Или, "сушёное яблоко". "Сушёное" -- определение, при этом оно причастие. Английский термин -- attribute, modifier. Определение может быть многословным, например "сушёное красное яблоко". Оно может обособленным (isolated), например "красное яблоко, сладкое и чудесное". Здесь "красное" -- простое определение, "сладкое и чудесное" -- обособленное. Обособленные определения выделяются запятыми, а в разговоре -- короткими паузами. Наконец, в качестве определения может использоваться предложение (clause): "красное яблоко, которое съел Правит". "Которое съел Правит" -- тоже определение. "Красное яблоко, съеденное Правитом" -- имеет обособленный причастный оборот в качестве обособленного определения  ::  
Дополнение -- это object. Оно может быть прямым (direct) и косвенным (indirect). Прямое дополнение -- это то, к чему применяется сказуемое. "Правит съел яблоко". Здесь "яблоко" -- прямое дополнение. Косвенное дополнение обозначает второстепенный предмет действия. Например, "Правит дал яблоко Проппу". Здесь прямое дополнение -- "яблоко", а косвенное -- "Пропп" (это *не* зависит от порядка слов!). 
Обстоятельство -- это дополнительная информация об условиях действия. Без них предложение сохраняет смысл, но может быть непонятным когда и где и по какой причине происходили действия. Кстати, предложения без обстоятельств называются простыми, а с ними -- распространёнными. Английское название -- adverbial modifier, adjunct. Например: "Правит съел яблоко на кухне". "На кухне" -- это обстоятельство места. "Правит вчера съел яблоко": "вчера" -- обстоятельство времени. "Правит уже досыта наелся яблок". "Уже" -- обстоятельство (времени), "досыта" -- тоже обстоятельство.    

> Вы можете их больше объяснить?

 The Russians do not believe that more is better. Therefore, they say "объяснить лучше"  ::    

> Если объсните, я буду сто лет вам благодарным

 Благодарен. Means "grateful for something particular". Благодарный means "grateful in general".

----------


## Pravit

Bad Manners, опять с прекрасным ясным объснением! Спасибо большое! Без тебя, я бы давно потерялся в темной бездне невежества и безграмотности. Теперь вполне понятно. Скоро я смогу объяснить русскую грамматику лучше английской  ::   ::

----------


## Propp

Ну и где яблоко?  ::

----------


## Zeus

> Забыли про морфологию (части слова). Главная часть слова называется "корень" (-прыг- в слове "подпрыгивал"). Перед корнем бывает приставка (под-), после корня бывает суффикс (-ива-). На конце слова бывает окончание (-л).

 Actually, -л -- это второй суффикс, а не окончание. Окончание здесь нулевое. 
Для Правит: разница в том, что окончание служит для управления склонением/спряжением, и его изменение не меняет смысл слова. Изменение же суффикса чаще всего ведет к изменению смысла или оттенка смысла слова (например, уменьшительно-ласкательные суффиксы -ушк-, -очк-); он же используется для управления временем глаголов (так, в том слове суффикс -л указывает на прошедшее время). 
Кстати, все части слова вместе без окончания (приставка+корень+суффикс), определяющие его смысл, называются основой (основа). 
Еще кстати, в русском языке есть единственное слово без корня: вынуть  ::

----------


## JJ

> Еще кстати, в русском языке есть единственное слово без корня: вынуть

 О как! А я и не знал. *вы* - приставка, *нуть*-суффикс?

----------


## Scorpio

Действительно, а что случилось с корнем?

----------


## N

корень вынули и выкинули   ::

----------


## Zeus

> О как! А я и не знал. *вы* - приставка, *нуть*-суффикс?

 Вы-, конечно, приставка. -ну- -- отдельный суффикс. А вот насчет -ть я не уверен, это суффикс или окончание. Вроде бы окончание. Вот если бы я написал "вынул", то было бы ясно: -ну- и -л -- суффиксы. 
С причиной тут непросто. Это -н- -- такое же, как в словах "него" (от "его"), "нему" и т.п. Раньше, в старорусском, был глагол "яти" (брать), который и до сих пор существует в составе других слов, правда, с чуть "подогнанным" окончанием (отнять, обнять, объять, изъять... - а раньше было отняти, обняти...). Соответственно, "выняти" - вы+"брать", аналогично механизму с take+out (take+off). Но слово "вынуть" подстроило больше, чем просто стандартное для инфинитива "ть" на конце, приняв стандартный суффикс -ну-. Он как бы поглотил корень.

----------


## Propp

В русском языке есть формы словоизменения, а есть формы словообразования. В первом случае получаются разные формы одного и того же слова, например: 
вод-а, вод-у, вод-ой. 
Это всё разные формы слова "вода". 
Во втором случае получаются разные слова: 
вод-ичк-а 
"-ичк" здесь образует другое слово, "водичка". 
Ну так, вот, что я хотел сказать. Мне кажется, что окончания -- это формы словоизменения, а суффиксы -- формы словообразования. Но верно ли обратное? Можно ли сказать, что -ла, -ло, -л это окончания, поскольку никаких новых слов они не образуют? Учебников у меня под рукой нет, а в интернете ничего толкового на этот счёт не найдёшь. Тогда и -ть тоже окончание? 
Наверное, ничего определённого сказать здесь нельзя. Я смутно помню, что некоторы учёные называли глаголы разных видов разными словами ("убить" и "убивать"), а другие учёные называли это разными формами одного слова и говорили, что там "формообразующие суффиксы". Но ведь "брать" и "взять" это совсем разные слова, хотя они и понимаются как пара "несовершенный вид -- совершенный вид".  
Кстати, "человек-люди", или "утка-селезень" это же разные слова. Поэтому коза и козёл -- разные слова, а не формы одного слова. 
В общем, запутано это всё. Объяснить можно по-всякому. 
Что касается "яти", то мне кажется, что это другой глагол. От него произошли слова "снять", "внять" (sic! а не "вынуть"), "принять".
"Вынуть" это от какого-нибудь "нути"   ::  Сравни "занять-внять" и "засунуть-вынуть". 
Другая точка зрения (тоже моя):  ::  
Ах нет, всё не так, Пропп...
Снять, занять, вынуть и т. д. -- все они произошли от "имати", то есть "иметь". "Вынимать" произошло так:
вън + имати (перед гласным, *ъ* здесь -- "редуцированный гласный", а "вън" это современное "вон").
При образовании совершенного вида "вынуть" по аналогии с другими глаголами (крик-ну-ть и т. д.) корень или исчез или как то по-хитрому слился с суффиксом.

----------


## Zeus

> Ну так, вот, что я хотел сказать. Мне кажется, что окончания -- это формы словоизменения, а суффиксы -- формы словообразования.

 Вот! Собственно, и я хотел это сказать, но так понятно не получилось бы.   

> Но верно ли обратное? Можно ли сказать, что -ла, -ло, -л это окончания, поскольку никаких новых слов они не образуют? Учебников у меня под рукой нет, а в интернете ничего толкового на этот счёт не найдёшь. Тогда и -ть тоже окончание?

 Тут вот какое дело. Я просто со школы твердо помню (вроде бы  ::  ), что -л- здесь везде - суффикс, а -а, -о или <пусто> - окончания. Исходя из этого факта, можно заключить, что глаголы разного времени считаются разными словами  ::  А вот -ть - не помню, хотя даже помню себя, сидящего на 5-й парте в классе и изучающего именно этот вопрос  ::  Но вообще да, это все не так однозначно, зависит от отношения к делу. Не то что математика  :: . За что я последнюю и люблю  ::  
По поводу истории ничего сказать не могу, вам виднее. Эту нам то ли в школе рассказывали, то ли прочитал где-то. Слово, во всяком случае, точно в школе давали, с хитрой такой ухмылкой - а ну-ка, мол, разберите по составу  ::

----------


## Propp

Вряд ли глаголы разного времени это разные слова. Наверное, некоторые исследователи действительно называют -л, -ла, -ло формообразующими суффиксами. Тут ведь какое дело. Ничего такого, что "на самом деле" нет. То есть, конечно, какая-то реальность есть, но объяснять её можно по-разному. Как станет общепринято в том или ином обществе, социальной прослойке, институте, университете, так и будет "правильно" для того общества, социальной прослойки, института, университета. В математике ведь тоже аксиомы есть, которые нельзя ни доказать ни опровергнуть. Вон, например, сказали, что параллельные прямые пересекаются, вот и получилась другая геометрия.

----------

